# Library sharing in iTunes 4... OVER THE INTERNET.



## Ricky (Apr 28, 2003)

Give someone on a Mac with iTunes 4 your IP and tell them to push Apple K and put the IP in.

Instant internet sharing.  ::love::


----------



## Dominyo (Apr 28, 2003)

Wow, can't believe Apple is allowing this. You can only stream, of course, but I bet people are going to try to find a way to hack it and allow you to download songs to your Library...


----------



## wdw_ (Apr 28, 2003)

anybody know what port this works over?

Update: I found the port, it's 3689.


----------



## dave17lax (Apr 28, 2003)

anybody want to email me their IP? I am the lone mac addict in my circle, I have no friends to test this with.


----------



## serpicolugnut (Apr 28, 2003)

I wonder if Streamripper would capture these streams?


----------



## sjb2016 (Apr 28, 2003)

I would love to check out streams from other people's Macs, but how would this work through a router.  If possible, what info is needed?


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Apr 28, 2003)

I'm both shocked and amazed.  I love this


----------



## dave17lax (Apr 29, 2003)

yeah i can see this issue developing further in the near future!


----------



## kilowatt (Apr 29, 2003)

It wouldn't surprise me if its via HTTP on that port... when I get itunes 4, I'll see if I can tell what protocal it uses.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Apr 29, 2003)

out of curiosity kilowatt... what are you using to find this info.  I'd be interested to check it out.

EDIT: Just a bit of info,
When you command click on a file there is an option to "copy sharing URL"
Here's the value it copies for one of my songs...

daap://Apollo.local./resolve?database-spec='dmap.persistentid:0xdb49a72c5b01cfbc'&playlist-spec='dmap.persistentid:0x5ad5ecd27a4a04a0'&song-spec='dmap.persistentid:0x8acdd2d673dd3f71'


----------



## garymum4d (Apr 29, 2003)

what am i doing wrong?  I cannot share my music on my local network!
the sahred music icon appears fine but when i click on it the loading music bar appears but nothing happens!!!!

Please Help!!!!

Update it's ok if i turn the firewall off


----------



## telarium (Apr 29, 2003)

I'll be honest when I say that this is the most amazing thing I've ever seen. 


-Brad


----------



## garymum4d (Apr 29, 2003)

Just got sharing to work over the internet

  itunes 4 realy ROCKS!!!


----------



## solrac (Apr 29, 2003)

www.rogueamoeba.com

AUDIO HIJACK!!!

FREE MUSIC FOREVER HAHAHAHHAA


----------



## boi (Apr 29, 2003)

okay, there needs to be a bulletin board or a thread where everyone posts their IP and what kind of music they listen to. =)


----------



## blastic (Apr 29, 2003)

i would like to test this, can someone post an ip?


----------



## Gogo (Apr 29, 2003)

141.149.177.191
6005 songs, mostly jazz, funk, or fusion, but also plenty of rock, classical, hip hop, and various other good musics.


----------



## kalantna (Apr 29, 2003)

I say that this is a great service that Apple is providing and to hack it and put it the realm of Napster will cause the service to go away and cost Apple money and lawsuits.


----------



## bjurusik (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kalantna _
> *I say that this is a great service that Apple is providing and to hack it and put it the realm of Napster will cause the service to go away and cost Apple money and lawsuits. *



Indeed.  There's a warning when music sharing is turned on that it is only for 'personal use', I wouldn't want to piss Apple off and have them remove this feature.  Sharing among your friends is fine, but I think coming up with a list of tons of people is a little much.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gogo _
> *141.149.177.191
> 6005 songs, mostly jazz, funk, or fusion, but also plenty of rock, classical, hip hop, and various other good musics. *



a fellow 311 fan I see 

If you don't mind me asking where did you get the omaha sessions and the remixes from?

I must say, the similarities beween our libraries are astonishing.


----------



## Gogo (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey, cool, glad you dig my stuff Rhino.  Yeah, total 311 fan.  Only seen them twice *sniff*  Omaha Sessions can be purchased from 311 directly (not sure if you still can, might have been a limited production) and the remixes are on their website free of charge (you merely need to give them an email addy, but they'll just send you a notice when the news is updated, which is once a month MAYBE).  Cheers


----------



## Cat (Apr 30, 2003)

A Big Thank You, Gogo! 
I discovered some great music on your shared playlist (playing now ...): Rockapella!!!  Fantastic! LOL!


----------



## jt3g (Apr 30, 2003)

an excellent collection...i just browsed it to see how the sharing worked.
i think it is a good feature, as now i have a few ideas for things to buy at the music store.

 it has been said ad nauseam that people who want to steal will, i don't think this feature will promote that, i.e., if someone who is sharing  their playlists wanted to let you steal their music, the could do that another, simpler way than hacking itunes (ftp), but for law abiding citizens, something i hope to be, it's just more exposure for the music.


----------



## crash (Apr 30, 2003)

i have to say, you collection is amazing. Gogo, your musical taste is extremely similar to mine. it's interesting i think, but digital music and high availability fosters a more diversified musical taste. worthy of a poll perhaps?

i wish i had a static IP so you could look through my stuff. i have a ton of jazz too. 

anyway, thanks for showing us your stuff.


----------



## bobw (Apr 30, 2003)

Has anyone been able to share a song or ablum that was purchased from Apple's Music Store? I read on another forum that this is disabled on purchased music from Apple.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 30, 2003)

How do you close a sharing stream playlist once you open it without quiting iTunes? I must be over looking something.


----------



## crash (Apr 30, 2003)

look where the eject ipod button would normally be. make sure the stream is selected in the playlist pane, and click the button. viola, disconnected!


----------



## cybergoober (Apr 30, 2003)

-or-
Controls menu -> Disconnect "name of share"
-or-
Command + E


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2003)

Glad to see that you all are enjoying the feature.  
I'd like to add that it would be a terrible shame if people exploited this feature.  Seeing this feature in iTunes go away would not be a very happy thing.


----------



## cabbage (Apr 30, 2003)

Hmmm....I bet this works with Rendezvous too like iChat does.  Damn now i just need to find someone to write a plugin that will play Shorten and Flac format in iTunes.


----------



## Urbansory (Apr 30, 2003)

not sure how i over looked that, didn't even notice the button in the corner, thanks for the help


----------



## Gogo (Apr 30, 2003)

crash, thanks for the compliment on my collection.  Being a bassist, I'm constantly in search of inspiration.  By the way, I have a dynamic IP, but I have a dyndns address (gogo.mine.nu) so clicking this link daap://gogo.mine.nu will always bring you to my shared music (if nothing goes awry & my computer is online)  Anyway, if you like, you can set up one of those for free crash & I can check out your stuff.  Cheers!


----------



## boi (Apr 30, 2003)

what would be needed to set something like that up? i'm behind a firewall that has most ports closed, but i can still share stuff over some p2p networks (no ftp sharing, though).


----------



## Gogo (Apr 30, 2003)

You merely need to open the port iTunes is on in your firewall (3689) and the http port (80, i believe that's the port that is queried by the DynDNS server) and a little piece of software called DNSUpdate that can automatically update your IP address with the DynDNS service.  www.dyndns.org is the service I use.  It can be used for just about anything (for example, when I DO run it, my Carracho server is also available at that address, check for it sometime).


----------



## tkdragon (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kalantna _
> *I say that this is a great service that Apple is providing and to hack it and put it the realm of Napster will cause the service to go away and cost Apple money and lawsuits. *



speaking of lawsuits, what about this little app that came out today? ServerStore contains a database of published shared iTunes libraries that you can connect to in iTunes. You may also publish your library in the app if you wish.

What do you think will happen with this?


----------



## solrac (May 1, 2003)

Napplester?


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tkdragon _
> *speaking of lawsuits, what about this little app that came out today? ServerStore contains a database of published shared iTunes libraries that you can connect to in iTunes. You may also publish your library in the app if you wish.
> 
> What do you think will happen with this? *



Truthfully, I don't think this would be violating any laws...  you are still using it for personal use.

What's the difference if you did own the CD's and you were playing them for 20 to 30 friends?  

The users can only listen to them from your computer, not download them and store them remotely.

It's a fine line, but I can see them getting away with it.


----------



## crash (May 1, 2003)

gogo, my collection is nowhere near as comprehensive as yours, but there are a lot of similarities. i hope i did this right...

daap://teletran.ath.cx:3689

wish me luck!


----------



## crash (May 1, 2003)

ok, i fuxored something.

i'm behind a firewall, so the DNSUpdate daemon is using my internal IP, not the one assigned by my DSL service. any way around that?


----------



## DualG4X (May 2, 2003)

im having problems accesing other people  shared music, im in a university so we have a proxy , but i also cant acces shared music within my intranet. i can see the shared music but when i try n connect it will display loading "username" but then just take me back to my library


----------



## Gogo (May 2, 2003)

crash, I'm not really sure how to get around the internal IP problem, never really dealt with that stuff.  Send the author of DNSUpdate an email about it, maybe he can help.


----------



## aaike (May 3, 2003)

I guess sharing over the internet only works smooth if your connection is fine and you are not on the other side of the planet, because I only experienced an often stopping stream until now...


----------



## mightyjlr (May 5, 2003)

well, it finally happened, and it didn't take long.  Someone has released a program that will download songs off of someone's iTunes share.  It turns out iTunes sharing is nothing more than a http server running on a different port.  I wonder how long it will take Apple to squash this.  It might end up hurting some of their credibility with the record companies if they take too long.  I will not mention the name or address of the program here, because of site rules, but I have tried it and it does work.


----------



## blastic (May 5, 2003)

what is the program?


----------



## Jason (May 5, 2003)

it wont be posted about here...


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 5, 2003)

I have been looking for the program in question and I must say that it is very illusive.

I've been curious on how the daap protocol works and have been trying to figure this out on my own with some packet sniffing and a few google searches.  Even with the info that I've found on my own I can't seem to find how it works.

Anybody have any info on the DAAP protocol itself?


----------



## solrac (May 5, 2003)

with or without this iTunes hacker program.... even if you buy music from the apple music store I heard that it will only play on up to 3 authorized computers with a digital security key making this happen.

So either way, usage and distribution of the music is limited, no matter what you do...

--_edited. do not promote the infos to hack itunes. be this a warning to you, and to everyone who urges to do so in this thread. thank you. -gia._


----------



## Rhino_G3 (May 5, 2003)

The iTunes music server is basicaly a web server running on a different port.  By telneting into localhost on my machine I've been able to download music using HTTP GET. Let's just suffice it to say that this can easily be done _without_ the use of any hack, although you do have to be familiar with the HTTP protocol and method calls

With this program, It would give you the availability of downloading any MP3 or AAC that is in anybody's shared library.  If the audio file has no DRM it will play on any machine, not just one of the 3 authorized for listening to DRM managed files.  

It would be just like downloading a song from a web server.

_
EDIT: That was probably a little too much info for discussing on this forum, I just saw that the previous post was edited for content.  I've edited quite a bit out. I hope it's safe now... if not, mods do your thing. 

I'm also in no way shape or form trying to hack iTunes... I'm just looking for an understanding on how the DAAP protocol works.  It could have many other uses. _


----------



## Androo (May 5, 2003)

<?>


----------



## Cat (May 6, 2003)

> It would be just like downloading a song from a web server


Not quite, since it will be saved at the rate it is streamed. When downloading regularly the limitation is bandwidh (how hard the server pushes and the client pulls). With iTunes the song gets regularly streamed, so to download a 3 minute song, you get a 3 minute download, regardless of bandwidh. No competition for illegal P2P in speed ...

Instead of googling, try to search some fora, like the MacRumors Forum or iCity. Also there are some Blogs out there which have dissected the protocol.


----------



## mightyjlr (May 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cat _
> *Not quite, since it will be saved at the rate it is streamed. When downloading regularly the limitation is bandwidh (how hard the server pushes and the client pulls). With iTunes the song gets regularly streamed, so to download a 3 minute song, you get a 3 minute download, regardless of bandwidh. No competition for illegal P2P in speed ...
> 
> Instead of googling, try to search some fora, like the MacRumors Forum or iCity. Also there are some Blogs out there which have dissected the protocol. *



incorrect, i have downloaded a 5:30 second song from my roomate in 2 minutes.


----------



## Cat (May 6, 2003)

That is quite strange IMHO, if I understood the workings of the protocol and the program correctly, then the program cannot simply copy a song but fetches is as if it were streamed. It would be a security leak if I could really access the music library directly, instead of through iTunes. If I understood correctly, the server, iTunes, gets a request to play/stream a certain song, so this could not be copying. However, the actual speed at which it is transferred could be influenced by buffering, though I do not know the details. Intriguing.

Edit: I stand corrected. I apologize: you were right! By just examining the code you don't get anywhere ... The program dl's the songs at about twice the speed it would take to straem them. I still don't understand how this is done exactly ...


----------



## toast (May 6, 2003)

Use iCommune; it rules


----------

